# RCI for Disneyland



## tgenerso (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey Guys,
Looking for a good place to trade on RCI to go to Disneyland.  Any recommendations?


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 19, 2018)

tgenerso said:


> Hey Guys,
> Looking for a good place to trade on RCI to go to Disneyland.  Any recommendations?


There are 4 resorts in Anaheim.

WorldMark Anaheim (A872, C910)
Dolphins Cove (4907, 7602)
Peacock Suites (4029)
Disney's Grand Californian (DV10 -no trades have been reported here in years)

All 3 of the others are equidistant (about a mile) from Disneyland gate. WorldMark Anaheim was purpose built as a timeshare, and is the nicest of the 3. However, the other 2 get large bulk deposits, and will have more availability.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 19, 2018)

There are basically three possibilities. Worldmark/Wyndham Anaheim  (two names, same resort). This is the nicest option, but the least common.

Peacock suites is a converted hotel, charges for parking, and doesn't have full kitchens. Still decent, and location is pretty good.

Dolphins cove is low rise, more spread out apartment style. Older location, but some prefer it.

Of course, you might as well include Disney Grand Californian in your ongoing search, but nobody has reported getting it in years...


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2018)

Are you asking about Disneyland, CA, or Florida?

The actual Disney Vacation Club, or general area?


----------



## tgenerso (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback.  Denise, I'm actually looking in to Disneyland CA.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2018)

There is no way to trade into the DVC resort, CA, but as posted above, there are a few other TS resorts nearby.


----------



## JudiZ (Feb 19, 2018)

tgenerso said:


> Hey Guys,
> Looking for a good place to trade on RCI to go to Disneyland.  Any recommendations?


Was just looking at Anaheim today and The Peacock Suites just made a bulk deposit. Went from a half dozen weeks to 111!


----------



## presley (Feb 20, 2018)

Villas at the Grand Californian is by far the nicest, but extremely rare to get. Add it to your search because you never know when it will be your lucky day, but don't count on it coming through.

Dolphin's Cove is fine. It's like an apartment building. 

Peacock Suites is fine if you just want a place to sleep and take a shower. It's a converted motel. I find it an annoying place to stay because the parking is mandatory valet and the sales people in the lobby are always on the attack. I probably wouldn't mind staying there if I could just peacefully come and go without having to deal with valet and the sales people in the lobby. 

I have never stayed at WM Anaheim. My guess is that it is much nicer than Dolphin's Cove or Peacock Suites.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 20, 2018)

WM Anaheim is definitely way nicer than peacock suites.

My big tip for peacock suites is to avoid the lobby. I only went there for check in.

If you walk up to the building you see the valet stand. Give your keys to the valet, the turn right BEFORE the lobby doors. There is an outdoor walkway that leads to the elevators. It's not especially obvious unless you're looking for it, but it bypasses sales (except at checkin)

I just ignored them and kept walking. Since they charge for parking, there are no passes.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 21, 2018)

It is strange to me that people would expect to get an exchange into Grand Cal. It is the most expensive DVC and the smallest. Even owners like me need to book at 11 months. If I don’t use it, I would rent it, not exchange.


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 21, 2018)

Jayco29D said:


> It is strange to me that people would expect to get an exchange into Grand Cal. It is the most expensive DVC and the smallest. Even owners like me need to book at 11 months. If I don’t use it, I would rent it, not exchange.


And that is why those of us who are not Disney owners can never get an exchange! LOL! The market is too good for you to rent your points out so no one deposits them into RCI. Better to rent your points out if you aren't going to use them.

I'm still going to try and find one in RCI or the registry collection!


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 22, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> And that is why those of us who are not Disney owners can never get an exchange! LOL! The market is too good for you to rent your points out so no one deposits them into RCI. Better to rent your points out if you aren't going to use them.
> 
> I'm still going to try and find one in RCI or the registry collection!



You may want to rent through David’s Rentals. https://www.dvcrequest.com/grand-californian.asp

It is $17 per point for the premium resorts plus misc fees charged by the rental broker. A one week stay at Grand Cal in a 1 bedroom would be 235 points in low season up to 462 points in high season. So the range would be approx $4000 to $8000 per week. That is less than the Disney rental rate of about $1500+ per night for a 1 bedroom at Grand Cal. I am not sure how easy it is to rent out points for Grand Cal since David’s says they are short of points.


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 22, 2018)

If I can’t get a trade in through RCI or the registry collection then I’ll probabl buy a 150 point contract and then rent out through Dave when I’m not using.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 22, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> If I can’t get a trade in through RCI or the registry collection then I’ll probabl buy a 150 point contract and then rent out through Dave when I’m not using.



Let us know if you do get a DVC trade and for where. That will be good information to share if you are successful. Good luck!


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 22, 2018)

Jayco29D said:


> Let us know if you do get a DVC trade and for where. That will be good information to share if you are successful. Good luck!


For sure. I understand they are as rare as hens teeth so I will pass on any good info or matches I get.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 22, 2018)

What timeshare are you trading with to get Grand Cal? Are you willing to accept other DVCs or just Grand Cal?


----------



## JohnneeO (Jul 5, 2018)

hudshut said:


> There are 4 resorts in Anaheim.
> 
> WorldMark Anaheim (A872, C910)
> Dolphins Cove (4907, 7602)
> ...



Hi, I am new to the forum. I ended up on this thread b/c I was looking on the RCI site for resorts near Disneyland, but couldn't find any there. This thread popped up in a google search.

So we are looking at using my Dad's timeshare to stay at a resort near DLR, for one week beginning 11/3. I assume these resorts did not come up on the RCI site because currently, there is no availability. I am wondering what the experts here think about the possibility of finding a room that meets these criteria. (I do expect that we will need to activate an active search.)

TIA!

P.S. I am also curious to know how things worked out for the OP!


----------



## rhonda (Jul 5, 2018)

JohnneeO said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum. I ended up on this thread b/c I was looking on the RCI site for resorts near Disneyland, but couldn't find any there. This thread popped up in a google search.
> 
> So we are looking at using my Dad's timeshare to stay at a resort near DLR, for one week beginning 11/3. I assume these resorts did not come up on the RCI site because currently, there is no availability. I am wondering what the experts here think about the possibility of finding a room that meets these criteria. (I do expect that we will need to activate an active search.)
> 
> ...


I'd suggest a very slim chance of finding a week for your dates in 2018 except for the unexpected cancellation of a previously booked week.  You might consider paying the RCI Search fee (assuming RCI Weeks) for an ongoing search. You'd have better luck with the ongoing search for 2019 or 2020.

Edited to add: I just ran a search of RCI Weeks and found no inventory for all of Anaheim ... for any/all dates.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Jul 5, 2018)

Pretty sure I saw something in Anaheim for 2019 sitting in inventory the other day. It was fairly expensive though (around 40 I think).


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 5, 2018)

Anaheim comes and goes, I post Anaheim sighting for peak dates (chistmas break, spring break) on the members only sightings forum semi-regularly. 

You're too late for the Worldmark/Wyndham for November. They do bulk deposits for all their resorts, and they just deposited February recently. 
Shell also had a bulk deposit of Peacock Suites for 2018 so anything there would be a one off/cancellation. 

Dolphin's cove is mostly owned by individual weeks owners who can deposit whenever they want. It would be the most likely to get for 2018 dates at this point, although most owners will have already deposited as if they deposit this late they would get penalized. An ongoing search would be crucial, and I would have a backup plan. Alternatively, if you set up a search for a specific week in fall 2019 I think you'd be very likely to get one of those resorts for a non-peak week.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 5, 2018)

I saw a 1BR at Dolphin Cove last week in RCI for mid December 2018 but I think that's pretty rare. 
I was really surprised to see it.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 6, 2018)

JohnneeO said:


> So we are looking at using my Dad's timeshare to stay at a resort near DLR, for one week beginning 11/3. I assume these resorts did not come up on the RCI site because currently, there is no availability. I am wondering what the experts here think about the possibility of finding a room that meets these criteria. (I do expect that we will need to activate an active search.)



Dolphin's Cove may come through. That is your best bet for your Search Request.
But go ahead and enter all the codes I listed above. Cancellations do occur.
What size unit?


----------



## JohnneeO (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!!
We are looking for anything to sleep four people. A smaller unit is fine if is available. We have points to book with.

Strangely, when I tried to book with cash on the Peacock's Cove website, I saw availability. I had wondered if that might be an availability indicator.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 6, 2018)

The cash availability and the exchange availability are different buckets of inventory. Shell (who manage peacock suites) only give RCI enough units to cover exchanges that their members/owners have made. And they have mostly switched to Interval International, so that is getting less and less.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 6, 2018)

Shell is managed by Wyndham, and Wyndham and RCI are closely related.  I think owners have loved II and want to stay with II, but Shell has a mind of its own.  Sadly, I think Shell is going to be in RCI only after this year.  Wyndham loves to keep everything under its control.  

Dolphin's Cove is such a great option.  I hope you can get something at Dolphin's Cove.  You will love it.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 6, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Shell is managed by Wyndham, and Wyndham and RCI are closely related.  I think owners have loved II and want to stay with II, but Shell has a mind of its own.  Sadly, I think Shell is going to be in RCI only after this year.  Wyndham loves to keep everything under its control.
> 
> Dolphin's Cove is such a great option.  I hope you can get something at Dolphin's Cove.  You will love it.



I agree they'll move once they can, since Wyndham owns RCI. I hope shell owners get the choice to keep II as Worldmark owners have had. 

Have you heard anything about the switch over being next year? Their contract with II started in 2011, maybe it has a 10 year term?

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...tners-Interval-International-Enhance-Services


----------

